# Madeira Shuttle



## Philipo-ardenno (27. Oktober 2021)

Hallo liebe Reisefreunde, 

Meine Frau und ich fahren dieses Jahr über Weihnachten  und Sylvester nach Madeira. Es soll auch gebiked werden! 
Die gängigen Touren guides habe ich schon ausfindig machen können. Gerne würde wir aber auch, wie zb in Finale gerne auf eigene Faust und etwas kostengünstiger unterwegs sein. 75 tacken für nen Tag fahrrad ist nicht wenig. In finale sinds dann nur 22 wenn man 2x das shuttle nimmt. Allerdings kann ich nichts dergleichen finden. 
Muss man das auf eigene Faust organisieren? 
Oder hätte jemand nen Kontakt? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus, 
P


----------



## Simon Katsch (27. Oktober 2021)

Nichts für ungut,Finale und madeira kannst du nicht vergleichen.
Nur schon weil die Alterntiven rar sind.außerdem sind es dann lediglich ein paar unternehmen die die Menge an trails, quer über die Insel verteilt pflegen.
Wenn du shuttelst dann geht’s auch uU quer über die Insel.Sprit,Personal,guides usw.

natürlich kannst du auf eigene Faust erkunden, aber ihr solltet einiges an Hms fahren können.viele trails findet man auch oft nur mit Guide und das nächste ist dass auch oft Marshalls unterwegs sin. Die kontrollieren bikegruppen ob diese angemeldet sind. Jedoch gehe ich davon aus dass sie shuttletouren kontrollieren.
Die guides müssen täglich morgens anmelden in welche Gebiete es geht...das ist kein witz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Oktober 2021)

Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen.
Man muss außerdem wissen, dass die ersten paathundert Höhenmeter sacksteil sein können.
Wo ist eure Unterkunft?


----------



## Philipo-ardenno (30. Oktober 2021)

OK, ich dachte auch daran dass es vielleicht einfach so private Taxi Shuttles ohne guiding geben könnte und dachte man könnte ein paar geguidete Touren machen und danach auf eigene Faust los... 
Unterkunft: Haben wir noch nicht. Ich dachte an Funchal und dann noch was in der Nähe von prazeres. 
Hast du Empfehlungen? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Nix-Bike (17. November 2021)

Moin zusammen, ich habe soeben mein Hotel und meinen Flug nach Madeira gebucht, auch über die Weihnachtszeit (16.-30.12.).

5 Tage Biken bei Freeride Madeira sollten 375€ kosten, jetzt nachdem ich den Flug gebucht habe werde ich mit 650€ zur Kasse gebeten. Wohlgemerkt ohne Airportshuttle oder gemieteten Bike. Komme mir gerade ein bisschen verarscht vor. Habe da jetzt um Erklärung gebeten, bin gespannt was die Antworten.
Freue mich eigtl total auf Madeira, aber die Nachrichten hier vermiesen mir gerade etwas die Stimmung. D.h. ich kann mit meinem Fahrrad nicht frei-Schnauze über Madeira fahren?
Hast du schon etwas gebucht Philip?


Beste Grüße,

Nic


----------



## Nix-Bike (17. November 2021)

Moin zusammen,
gerade die Mail bekommen,
es wurde damit gerechnet das ich ein Fahrrad Miete. Das hat sich geklärt.
Würde mich trotzdem freuen evtl mit Gleichgesinnten eine Tour zu machen 😊
Wenn das denn gestattet ist.
Beste Grüße,

Nic


----------



## Scotty2021 (17. November 2021)

Heisst das, man darf auf der Insel einfach nicht privat alleine herumtreten?

sind da überall Fahrverbote wie in Österreich oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?

war vor einigen Jahren dort, aber damals wären mir keine Fahrverbotstafeln aufgefallen


----------



## Simon Katsch (17. November 2021)

Ich denke es geht bzw ging damals lediglich drum dass keine privatgruppen am shutteln sind.man kann glaube ich schon alleine treten, aber ja die uphills sind schon beachtlich,auch wenn ich für etwas bergauf fahren bin


----------



## piilu (7. Januar 2022)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Seilbahnen aus kann man da ein Rad mitnehmen? Steht zwar nirgendwo, dass es geht aber auch nicht dass es verboten ist.


----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

Nach Madeira wegen Bike zu fahren ist bescheuert, da gibt es bessere Locations. Natürlich gibt es ein paar Trails, aber da musst du meist erst am 1000 hm überwinden um dorthin zu kommen. Und du musst dich auskennen.
Dann gibt es ein paar Idioten die meinen auf den schmalen Wanderwegen mit viel Treppen fahren zu müssen, sich und andere gefährden und das auch noch ins Netz stellen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (7. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Nach Madeira wegen Bike zu fahren ist bescheuert, da gibt es bessere Locations. Natürlich gibt es ein paar Trails, aber da musst du meist erst am 1000 hm überwinden um dorthin zu kommen. Und du musst dich auskennen.
> Dann gibt es ein paar Idioten die meinen auf den schmalen Wanderwegen mit viel Treppen fahren zu müssen, sich und andere gefährden und das auch noch ins Netz stellen.


Wat?
Meinst du das ernst? Warst du schon mal auf Madeira biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Wat?
> Meinst du das ernst? Warst du schon mal auf Madeira biken?


Ja, ich bin seit Jahren eigentlich immer 1 bis 2 Mal für ein paar Wochen auf Madeira, da wir dort einheimische Freunde haben und ich auch portugiesisch spreche. Ich kenne da eigentlich jeden Winkel auf der Insel. Und es gibt in der Tat ein paar interessante Ecken wo man fahren kann, hatte mir da auch schon ein MTB ausgeliehen, es gibt da auch deutschsprachige Anbieter welche Touren anbieten.

Ich habe allerdings auch schon ein paar YT Videos gesehen wo ein paar "Spezialisten" meinen sie müssen sich in Szene setzen wirklich schmale und auch gefährliche, *ausschließliche* Wanderwege mit vielen Treppen runterfahren. Damit bringen sie sich und andere in Gefahr und das wird zur Folge haben dass MTB verstärkt kontrolliert wird, vor Allem weil diese Gebiete Naturschutzgebiete sind.


----------



## Simon Katsch (7. Januar 2022)

Dass es solche Leute gibt die videos Posten wo sie sich und andere in Gefahr bringen ist ein Problem von Social Media.
Da bin ich bei dir dass es einfach dumm ist vor allem wenn es in Gebieten ist wo die natur drunter leidet bzw sogar Naturschutzgebiete sind.
So wie es auf Madeira gehandhabt wird dass sich die shuttles anmelden müssen bei den rangers(wahrscheinlich forst oder Naturschutzbund) und die es auch kontrollieren finde ich sehr gut, dadurch hat man es etwas im Griff dass es mit dem selbst shutteln nicht überhand nimmt.
Jedoch zu behaupten dass es bescheuert ist zum biken nach Madeira zu fliegen, finde ich wirklich nicht gut bzw auch bescheuert.
Die Insel hat in meinem augen unglaublich gute trails, extrem gut gebaut und gepflegt, unfassbare Natur die es auch gilt zu pflegen und zu schützen. Des Gesamtpaket passt einfach, dass ich dort bald wieder hin möchte...zum biken und auch um die Menschen und Kultur und essen/trinken wieder zu genießen.
Die shuttleunternehmen vor Ort machen wirklich sehr gute Arbeit die trails auch im Einklang mit der Natur zu bringen.


----------



## piilu (7. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Seilbahnen aus kann man da ein Rad mitnehmen? Steht zwar nirgendwo, dass es geht aber auch nicht dass es verboten ist.


Ist scheinbar ungergengen


----------



## Simon Katsch (7. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Ist scheinbar ungergangen


Bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt.
Vielleicht mal ne Mail an die seilbahnbetreiber schicken


----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

Da gib es eigentlich nur eine Seilbahn von Funchal nach Monte, vermute mal dass es nicht erlaubt ist, bringt dir auch nicht so viel.


----------



## piilu (7. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Da gib es eigentlich nur eine Seilbahn von Funchal nach Monte, vermute mal dass es nicht erlaubt ist, bringt dir auch nicht so viel.


Komisch laut Internet gibts 5 Fakenews?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfragt.
> Vielleicht mal ne Mail an die den seilbahnbetreiber schicken











						Teleférico do Funchal
					

Do teleférico, pairando sobre a cidade em que o edificado convive com os jardins e as hortas, desfrute do anfiteatro e baía do Funchal num cenário de azuis, verdes e laranjas.




					madeiracablecar.com


----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Komisch laut Internet gibts 5 Fakenews?


???


----------



## piilu (7. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> ???








						Bem-Vindos à Madeira e Porto Santo  - Visit Madeira | Site oficial do Turismo da Madeira
					

Pronto para conhecer cenários arrebatadores, águas cristalinas, tradições seculares, sabores genuínos e muito mais?




					www.madeiraallyear.com


----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

Die Seilbahn 1 und 2 ist im Prinzip die selbe, die anderen Seilbahnen gehen zum Teil von der Küste ein paar Meter eine Klippe hoch, nichts was irgendwie für ein Bike interessant wäre.


----------



## piilu (7. Januar 2022)

Also ich fahre lieber mit dem Fahrrad durch die Gegend als zu laufen


----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Also ich fahre lieber mit dem Fahrrad durch die Gegend als zu laufen


Na dann viel Spaß auf Madeira


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2022)

De Seilbahnen bringen einen doch nicht wirklich an einen Startplatz für eine schöne Tour.
Klar, der untere Teil der Insel ist sacksteil und hat ggf auch ordentlich Verkehr auf den engen Straßen. 
Die Trails zu finden ist nicht einfach.

Also?
Shuttlen mit Guide und gut ist.
Nicht jeder Fleck der Erde muss für Biker hergerichtet werden.


----------



## piilu (7. Januar 2022)

War zwar nie die Rede davon die Seilbahn zum trail fahren zu benutzen aber hey hab gehört bei angry Almans ist Einbildung auch eine Bildung. Hab mir gerade trotzdem mal den spaß gemacht , man würde mit Seilbahn 700hm sparen um zu diversen trails zu kommen


----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

Was hat das mit angry Almans zu tun, und es gibt auch keine Seilbahn um 700 hm zu irgendwelchen Trails zu sparen.
Du bist nicht irgendwo in den Alpen.


----------



## Simon Katsch (7. Januar 2022)

Shuttles bringen dich zwar schon näher zum Trail, aber verwerflich finde ich die Frage auch nicht😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Shuttles bringen dich zwar schon näher zum Trail, aber verwerflich finde ich die Frage auch nicht😅


Was ist nicht verwerflich? Angry almans?


----------



## Simon Katsch (7. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Was ist nicht verwerflich? Angry almans?


Die Frage nach den Liften und biketransport natürlich.


----------



## foda_se (7. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Die Frage nach den Liften und biketransport natürlich.


Also, Lift gibt's keine, und ich glaube auch nicht dass es irgendwelche Shuttles gibt die dich mit deinem eigenen Bike irgendwo hingurken, dafür gibt es einfach keinen Bedarf.
Aber es gibt natürlich Veranstalter die Biketouren anbieten.


----------



## Simon Katsch (7. Januar 2022)

Schon klar,ich wollte auf die Frage von @piilu raus 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## piilu (7. Januar 2022)

Dann lügt dieses google also


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Also, Lift gibt's keine, und ich glaube auch nicht dass es irgendwelche Shuttles gibt die dich mit deinem eigenen Bike irgendwo hingurken, dafür gibt es einfach keinen Bedarf.
> Aber es gibt natürlich Veranstalter die Biketouren anbieten.


Funchal hat zwei schöne Bahnen.

Ich würde aber auch Guide und Shuttle empfehlen, um die wirklich schönen Mountainbike Areale zu erreichen.
Das Wetter auf der Insel ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Vor drei Jahren eine Woche mit 5 Regentagen erwischt. Oben wars nass und stürmisch, unten zumeist warm. Es kann auch von Abschnitt zu Abschnitt anders aussehen... aber geil und wunderschön wars! Ohne Guide würde ich nicht auf dieser Insel fahren wollen.


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Dann lügt dieses google also


Was soll das bitte sein?


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Funchal hat zwei schöne Bahnen.


Richtig, die gehen aber nicht irgendwo in die Berge sondern nur in einen höher gelegenen Stadtteil von Funchal und sehen so aus:





Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber auch Guide und Shuttle empfehlen, um die wirklich schönen Mountainbike Areale zu erreichen.


Vollkommen richtig, habe ich auch schon gemacht.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Richtig, die gehen aber nicht irgendwo in die Berge sondern nur in einen höher gelegenen Stadtteil von Funchal und sehen so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 1399305
> 
> Vollkommen richtig, habe ich auch schon gemacht.


Für mich als NRW-Flachländer sind Funchal und Stadtteile doch ab Strand schon "die Berge". 
Leider waren damals die Schlitten auf der Pflasterstein-Downhill-Strecke nicht unterwegs😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Für mich als NRW-Flachländer sind Funchal und Stadtteile doch ab Strand schon "die Berge".
> Leider waren damals die Schlitten auf der Pflasterstein-Downhill-Strecke nicht unterwegs😄


Dito


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Für mich als NRW-Flachländer sind Funchal und Stadtteile doch ab Strand schon "die Berge".
> Leider waren damals die Schlitten auf der Pflasterstein-Downhill-Strecke nicht unterwegs😄


Das sind schon lange keine Pflastersteine mehr und Sonntags fahren sie nicht


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Das sind schon lange keine Pflastersteine mehr und Sonntags fahren sie nicht


Ok, Du hast recht mit den Pflastersteinen. War damals reizüberflutet von den Eindrücken da oben.


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

Um nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen: Natürlich gibt es auf Madeira einige MTB und Downhillstrecken, da gibt es ja auch ein Rennen quer über die Insel, aber leider gibt es auch diese Hirnlosen:


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen: Natürlich gibt es auf Madeira einige MTB und Downhillstrecken, da gibt es ja auch ein Rennen quer über die Insel, aber leider gibt es auch diese Hirnlosen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1399374


Nichts wirklich besonderes, gibt es überall.








						Drama im Engadin: Mountainbiker (38) stürzt in den Tod
					

Ein Holländer (38) riskierte zu viel: Auf einem schmalen Weg in der Val d'Uina stieg er nicht vom Bike. Seinen Leichtsinn bezahlte er mit dem Leben. Ein Biketourenleiter erklärt die Todesschlucht.




					www.blick.ch
				




Madeira ist für mich einfach keine Insel, um ohne lokalen Führer loszufahren. Landschaft, Wetter, Strecken, Sprache, gerade hier sollte jemand mit soliden Kenntnissen dabei sein , der die Gruppe auf Situationen auch angemessen steuern kann.


----------



## piilu (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte sein?


Ein screenshot aus der Hohlenerde. Was auch immer du nimmst , nehm weniger davon das Zeug macht dich ordentlich Paranoid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Ein screenshot aus der Hohlenerde. Was auch immer du nimmst , nehm weniger davon das Zeug macht dich ordentlich Paranoid


OK, nächster Versuch, könntest du bitte erklären was auf deinen Screenshots zu sehen ist?


----------



## Burnhard (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Also, Lift gibt's keine, und ich glaube auch nicht dass es irgendwelche Shuttles gibt die dich mit deinem eigenen Bike irgendwo hingurken, dafür gibt es einfach keinen Bedarf.
> Aber es gibt natürlich Veranstalter die Biketouren anbieten.


Doch gibt es, Madeira ist sogar sehr beliebt fürs Shuttlen im Winter. 








						MTB holidays, tours and rentals in Madeira island
					

Our main focus is the van assisted Guided Tours on our young but immense and complex trail network. Offering tailor-made bike holidays, high quality bike rentals, mechanic and booking manager at our store that ensure you a unique riding experience.




					freeridemadeira.com
				




War dieses Jahr im Zuge der Trans Madeira dort. Kann die Insel nur zum Biken empfehlen. Es gibt auch viele Trails nur für Mountainbiker. Darum auch über Shuttle Anbieter buchen/befahren da diese auch von den Anbietern gepflegt werden.


----------



## der Trixxer (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen: Natürlich gibt es auf Madeira einige MTB und Downhillstrecken, da gibt es ja auch ein Rennen quer über die Insel, aber leider gibt es auch diese Hirnlosen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1399374


Wenn du das als hirnlos bezeichnest, dann gilt das auch für viele Touren in den Alpen, besonders im Hochgebirge. Du weist schon das wir hier in einem MTB Forum sind. Mountain=Berge. Viele der User fahren auch im Hochgebirge und da darf man auch oft nicht stürzen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Um nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen: Natürlich gibt es auf Madeira einige MTB und Downhillstrecken, da gibt es ja auch ein Rennen quer über die Insel, aber leider gibt es auch diese Hirnlosen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1399374


Zum einen sind die Wanderwege auf Madeira viel weniger frequentiert als bei uns, um anderen mag es sein dass du solche Wege nicht fahren kannst.
Soweit ist das ja noch okay. 
Aber ob andere hirnlos sind- das ist nicht okay.


----------



## piilu (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> OK, nächster Versuch, könntest du bitte erklären was auf deinen Screenshots zu sehen ist?


Weg trailhead ohne Seilbahn/ mit Seilbahn mit einer Differenz von über 700hm


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Zum einen sind die Wanderwege auf Madeira viel weniger frequentiert als bei uns, um anderen mag es sein dass du solche Wege nicht fahren kannst.
> Soweit ist das ja noch okay.
> Aber ob andere hirnlos sind- das ist nicht okay.


Wie du richtig erkannt hast sind das Wanderwege und die sind sogar stärker frequentiert als bei uns.

Und vieler dieser Wege sind definitiv nicht für das Biken geeignet. Es geht oft unübersichtlich direkt am Felsen entlang, ein Ausweichen ist so gut wie unmöglich, du gefährdest dich und andere.

Darum ist es auch strengstens verboten dort zu fahren, die Forstpolizei versteht da keinen Spaß das kostet 200 Euro aufwärts.

Und die Leute fackeln da auch nicht lange rum. Madeira lebt hauptsächlich vom Tourismus und das sind nun mal die Wanderer. Wenn es da zu Problemen wegen ein paar Uneinsichtigen auf MTBs kommt ist das ruckzuck beseitigt.


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Weg trailhead ohne Seilbahn/ mit Seilbahn mit einer Differenz von über 700hm


OK, verstanden, aber du hast die Kabinen der Seilbahn gesehen, da ist nix mit Bike mitnehmen.

Ich denke das Beste ist einfach so eine Tagestour bei einem Veranstalter zu buchen


----------



## piilu (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> OK, verstanden, aber du hast die Kabinen der Seilbahn gesehen, da ist nix mit Bike mitnehmen.


Sorry wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach.....


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Sorry wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach.....


Brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen, du hast es ja nicht gewusst.


----------



## Simon Katsch (8. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Sorry wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach.....


Aber nett dass du dich für andere entschuldigst 😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (8. Januar 2022)

Simon Katsch schrieb:


> Aber nett dass du dich für andere entschuldigst 😂🤣😂🤣


Vieleicht ist man ihn dann hier endlich los und er verbreitet in anderen Foren die Wahrheit über Impfmücken und Reptilienmenschen.
@porra  guck mal nach whataboutism, kann man leider nicht heilen


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist man ihn dann hier endlich los und er verbreitet in anderen Foren die Wahrheit über Impfmücken und Reptilienmenschen.
> @porra  guck mal nach whataboutism, kann man leider nicht heilen


Können wir wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück, danke


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

@scylla  hat wirklich eine sehr gute und treffende Zusammenfassung von Madeira geschrieben:






						Atlantix - Inselhüpfen im Ozean
					

06.01. 16:45 Hotel Moniz Sol in Porto Moniz, 10m   Nach der Letzesonnenstrahlenbadesession in den Lavapools von Porto Moniz checken wir im Moniz Sol ein und wärmen uns mit Whirlpool und Sauna direkt wieder auf. Madeiras Meer ist auch im Januar noch leidlich bebadbar, aber so richtig kuschelig...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Nach Madeira wegen Bike zu fahren ist bescheuert, da gibt es bessere Locations. Natürlich gibt es ein paar Trails, aber da musst du meist erst am 1000 hm überwinden um dorthin zu kommen. Und du musst dich auskennen.
> Dann gibt es ein paar Idioten die meinen auf den schmalen Wanderwegen mit viel Treppen fahren zu müssen, sich und andere gefährden und das auch noch ins Netz stellen.


Noch mal auf deine erste Aussage hier im Thread zurück zu kommen.
Findest Du immer noch wegen Bike zu fahren Madeira zu besuchen ist bescheuert?
Für mich persönlich war der Besuch und das Befahren der Trails eine Highlight in meiner MTB-Historie.

@piilu die Seilbahn hat mehr als genug Platz.
Alternativ mal unbedingt Bus fahren, ist dort wie Achterbahn ohne Looping.


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

Ich hätte es vielleicht nicht so krass ausdrücken sollen, und natürlich gibt es Trails und Downhillstrecken, aber vielleicht nicht das was manche erwarten.


----------



## DeluXer (8. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Ich hätte es vielleicht nicht so krass ausdrücken sollen, und natürlich gibt es Trails und Downhillstrecken, aber vielleicht nicht das was manche erwarten.



Sicher, dass du schon mal auf Madeira warst?


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2022)

Impression Bike-Transport


----------



## piilu (8. Januar 2022)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> @piilu die Seilbahn hat mehr als genug Platz.


Hab ja nie was anderes behauptet 
Bus fahren stelle ich mir da tatsächlich sehr abenteuerlich vor. Hab gesehen, dass manche auch Fahrräder mitnehmen haben die dann hinten eine Aufhängung oder nimmt man die mit Rein? Sind ja eher so Reisebusse


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

DeluXer schrieb:


> Sicher, dass du schon mal auf Madeira warst?


Bis jetzt erst 10 mal, wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Hab ja nie was anderes behauptet
> Bus fahren stelle ich mir da tatsächlich sehr abenteuerlich vor. Hab gesehen, dass manche auch Fahrräder mitnehmen haben die dann hinten eine Aufhängung oder nimmt man die mit Rein? Sind ja eher so Reisebusse


Eine Aufhängung habe ich an unserem Bus nicht gesehen.
Ich meine aber ein Rad im Bus gesehen zu haben.
Wir sind an dem Tag auch ohne Rad unterwegs gewesen. Schlechtwetter Sightseeing in Funchal.
Die Busfahrt an der Küste hoch und runter ist schon der Hammer, wenn der Busfahrer dazu noch sehr sportlich fährt, wird einem teilweise schon bange.


----------



## foda_se (8. Januar 2022)

Es gibt spezielle Busse die dürfen 2 Bikes transportieren damit Besucher die Insel erkunden können

Alguns autocarros especializados disponibilizam o transporte de bicicletas, por isso os visitantes podem explorar a ilha desta forma. Procure o sinal de (TB Horários do Funchal) na parte dianteira do autocarro. Cada autocarro permite transportar no máximo 2 bicicletas.


----------



## iiMosh (10. Januar 2022)

Hi zusammen, aus eigener Erfahrung (3 x Madeira) nimmt dir ne Guide und Shuttle dich dort, am besten FreeRide Madeira. Bei den anderen Sachen wirst du nicht glücklich, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> @scylla  hat wirklich eine sehr gute und treffende Zusammenfassung von Madeira geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, das habe ich geschrieben und ich würde es immer noch genauso schreiben. Wenn du meinen Text genau lesen würdest, dann würdest du dort allerdings nichts von dem lesen, was du hier behauptest.

Übrigens führt das Enduro Rennen, das jährlich auf Madeira veranstaltet wird, gemischt über Wanderwege und spezifische Biketrails.

Da du hier ziemlich viel Mist verbreitet hast, und mir aufstößt, dass mein Text nun als Beleg für deine verdrehte Darstellung aufgefasst werden könnte, möchte ich nur nochmal klar stellen, dass ich das ziemlich anders sehe als du  Ob einem persönlich das Biken auf der Insel gefällt oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Deswegen muss man nicht behaupten, es gäbe keine Wege, es wäre idiotisch oder gefährlich irgendwas zu fahren, es wäre verboten, unmöglich, blabla. *Fakt ist: es gibt verdammt viele Wege, und verdammt viele Biker, denen sie gefallen und die extra deswegen da hin fahren*. Und was idiotisch und gefährlich ist, hängt immer vom eigenen Verhalten ab. Man kann quasi jeden Weg befahren, egal ob S0 oder S5, ohne ein Idiot zu sein oder andere zu gefährden. Oder man kann seine Mitmenschen auf dem asphaltierten Radweg umnieten. Daher sollte man nie den Fehler machen, von sich auf andere zu schließen.


----------



## foda_se (11. Januar 2022)

scylla schrieb:


> Da du hier ziemlich viel Mist verbreitet hast, und mir aufstößt, dass mein Text nun als Beleg für deine verdrehte Darstellung aufgefasst werden könnte, möchte ich nur nochmal klar stellen, dass ich das ziemlich anders sehe als du


Es wäre nett wenn du das etwas genauer ausführen könntest, am liebsten natürlich öffentlich, aber gerne auch per PN. Wie kann dein Text Beleg für meine verdrehte Darstellung sein? Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die Mitforisten auch lesen können.

Und, zur Info: Ich bin sicher 2 mal pro Jahr auf Madeira, habe dort Verwandte und Freunde und spreche fließend portugiesisch.


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> Es wäre nett wenn du das etwas genauer ausführen könntest, am liebsten natürlich öffentlich, aber gerne auch per PN



Ich habe in dem von dir selbst verlinkten Beitrag meinen persönlichen Eindruck sehr differenziert und ausführlich dargelegt. Da steht alles drin. Wer es lesen und verstehen kann, der versteht es, und es kann jeder selbst gegen deine hier hingerotzten Behauptungen vergleichen. Unnötig das nochmal wiederzukauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foda_se (11. Januar 2022)

@scylla : Sag mal, bist du heute mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? Meine Kritik bezog sich auf Leute welche meinen einen schmalen Pfad der mal gerade so breit ist wie der Lenker an einem Abhang/Levada entlang fahren zu müssen. Wanderer die ausweichen müssen bringen sich damit in extreme Gefahr, es stürzen sowieso jedes Jahr ein paar ab.
Und es meinten ja mal ein paar ganz tolle coole Biker hier dokumentieren zu müssen wie sie tausende von Treppenstufen vom Pico de Arriero zum Pico Ruivo stolpern und tragen müssen. Um dann feststellen zu müssen dass es wohl doch nicht so der Hit war. Ich sage nur, coole Jungs und Mädels.

Und ich hatte deinen Beitrag zitiert weil ich der Meinung war dass dein Beitrag/Einschätzung sehr zutreffend war. Aber Wurscht.


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2022)

porra schrieb:


> @scylla : Sag mal, bist du heute mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden? Meine Kritik bezog sich auf Leute welche meinen einen schmalen Pfad der mal gerade so breit ist wie der Lenker an einem Abhang/Levada entlang fahren zu müssen. Wanderer die ausweichen müssen bringen sich damit in extreme Gefahr, es stürzen sowieso jedes Jahr ein paar ab.
> Und es meinten ja mal ein paar ganz tolle coole Biker hier dokumentieren zu müssen wie sie tausende von Treppenstufen vom Pico de Arriero zum Pico Ruivo stolpern und tragen müssen. Um dann feststellen zu müssen dass es wohl doch nicht so der Hit war. Ich sage nur, coole Jungs und Mädels.
> 
> Und ich hatte deinen Beitrag zitiert weil ich der Meinung war dass dein Beitrag/Einschätzung sehr zutreffend war. Aber Wurscht.



Ich hab deine Ausführungen hier schon länger verfolgt als "heute" fand es aber nicht wert das zu kommentieren. Bis ich entdeckt habe, dass du mich erwähnt hast 
Du wiederholst dich, und nein, es wird nicht besser dadurch. Wenn du nicht weißt wie man sich benimmt und andere dadurch in Gefahr bringst, dann tust du mir leid. Aber lass dir sagen: Das kannst du nicht verallgemeinern, es ist durchaus möglich "tausende von Treppenstufen" zu stolpern, das zu überleben, und niemanden dadurch zu gefährden oder nur zu verärgern. Man sollte halt wissen wann man anhalten und Platz machen muss, und auch in der Lage sein das zu tun (nicht jeder kann auf steilen Treppen anhalten und wieder losfahren, nur daher habe ich es in meinem Text erwähnt, damit man es vorher weiß und für sich bewerten kann, ob man das kann und will). Dasselbe kann man auch auf schmalen Levadas tun. Dann stellt man sich halt über die Wasserleitung und das Rad in den Kanal, wenn es nicht anders geht. Außerdem begegnet man auf den teils mehrere-10-km langen Levadas selbst zur Hauptsaison über Neujahr teils ganze Tage lang keinem Menschen. Die meisten Ausflügler und Bustouristen ballen sich an wenigen Aussichtspunkten und meistens nicht weiter als 2km vom nächsten Parkplatz entfernt, die ganz weiten einsamen Wege machen die aller wenigsten, und die es tun sind dann die entspanntesten, so wie das halt überall ist.
Woher ich das weiß: been there, done that  und es ging tatsächlich, keiner war in Gefahr, und es war tatsächlich jeder entspannt und nett, der uns begegnet ist, auch die Forstbeamten.
Wenn du unfreundliche Begegnungen hast, dann könnte ein Problem auch auf deiner Seite liegen, ich kann das jedenfalls aus meiner Erfahrung nicht nachvollziehen.

Ja, ich habe in meinem Text durchaus davor "gewarnt", dass das nicht jedem gefallen könnte, und die Gründe differenziert dargelegt. Deine undifferenzierte Darstellung halte ich auch bei der x-ten Widerholung für - mit Verlaub - Mist.

So, ich bin hier dann auch wieder raus, es bringt nichts es öfter zu wiederholen.

Außerdem geht es hier wie der Threadtitel sagt um "Shuttle". Die bringen einen üblicher Weise zu von Bikern für Biker angelegten Biketrails. Es ist also sowieso vollkommen unnütz hier darüber zu referieren, ob es deiner gewagten Ansicht nach idiotisch oder sonstirgendwas ist, Wanderweg xy zu befahren. In diesem Sinne: Back to topic


----------



## der Trixxer (12. Januar 2022)

Philipo-ardenno schrieb:


> Meine Frau und ich fahren dieses Jahr über Weihnachten und Sylvester nach Madeira. Es soll auch gebiked werden!


Vielleicht hat der TO mittlerweile seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht. Sollte ja schon wieder zurück sein von seinem Urlaub, bis das Thema hier ausdiskutiert wurde.


----------



## Philipo-ardenno (19. Januar 2022)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der TO mittlerweile seine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht. Sollte ja schon wieder zurück sein von seinem Urlaub, bis das Thema hier ausdiskutiert wurde.


Haha ja, ja war nett
Am besten mit Freeride fahren, schienen nen bisschen überarbeitet die Jungs aber war ok.
Taxi den ganzen Tag kostet genauso viel lohnt nicht. Im shuttle trifft man ja auch nette leute.
Pedalieren ist crazy - zu steil.
beste grüße
Philippo


----------



## iiMosh (24. Januar 2022)

Haben wir doch gesagt


----------



## aibeekey (9. Februar 2022)

Gibt es neben Freeride Madeira noch andere empfehlenswerte Anbieter?

Und wie gut werden bei Freeride Madeira die Gruppen eingeteilt?
Wir wären zu dritt, kommen aus Tirol und fahren alle sehr solide. Da wäre es schade, wenn man aufgrund von inhomogenen Gruppen die knackigen Trails auslassen müsste/würde.

EDIT
Da ggf. auch für andere interessant:
Freeride Madeira fragt jedenfalls Fahrtechnik und Fitness recht detailliert ab. Wobei die Sprünge von der vorletzten auf die letzte Stufe etwas heftig sind. Zwischen "ich muss bei S3 manchmal absteigen" und "ich fahre sicher alles bis S5 + regelmäßig EN und DH Rennen" sind ja doch noch gewisse Unterschiede 





Auch bei der Fitness erscheint mir der Sprung von "600hm an einem Tag" auf "1200hm in 2 Stunden" recht knackig


----------



## Keen91 (23. März 2022)

aibeekey schrieb:


> Gibt es neben Freeride Madeira noch andere empfehlenswerte Anbieter?
> 
> Und wie gut werden bei Freeride Madeira die Gruppen eingeteilt?
> Wir wären zu dritt, kommen aus Tirol und fahren alle sehr solide. Da wäre es schade, wenn man aufgrund von inhomogenen Gruppen die knackigen Trails auslassen müsste/würde.
> ...



Mich würde auch interessieren, ob es Tipps für alternative Anbieter gibt? Bei freeridemadeira scheint es zu meinem Zeitraum keine Bikes in der passenden Größe zu geben.
Vielen Dank euch vorab : )


----------



## Simon Katsch (23. März 2022)

Keen91 schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, ob es Tipps für alternative Anbieter gibt? Bei freeridemadeira scheint es zu meinem Zeitraum keine Bikes in der passenden Größe zu geben.
> Vielen Dank euch vorab : )


Bikulture(kann auch deutsch,aber etwas chaotische Kommunikation),bikebus gibt’s noch und dann noch ein Anbieter aber da muss ich nochmal gucken


----------



## MiGe_Stromberg (30. März 2022)

Lokoloko Madiera wäre evtl auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## Keen91 (30. März 2022)

Danke euch! Werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiGe_Stromberg (30. März 2022)

Ich war nie mit ihnen Biken. Aber ich weiß dass sie bisher immer viel Energie in die Pflege der Bikes gesteckt haben.
Als Canyoning Guides gab es solange Han noch auf der Insel war niemand besseren.


----------



## mw.dd (30. März 2022)

foda_se schrieb:


> vor Allem weil diese Gebiete Naturschutzgebiete sind.





Simon Katsch schrieb:


> wenn es in Gebieten ist wo die natur drunter leidet bzw sogar Naturschutzgebiete sind.


Das Radfahren auf Wegen schadet der Natur auch in Naturschutzgebieten nicht mehr als das Laufen auf denselben. Schon weil dort, wo ein Weg ist oder gar eine Treppe keine Natur sein kann.


----------



## silverspirit (18. April 2022)

piilu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Seilbahnen aus kann man da ein Rad mitnehmen? Steht zwar nirgendwo, dass es geht aber auch nicht dass es verboten ist.


Beim Bike Verleih in Funchal wurde mir die Monte Seilbahn oder als bessere Option ein Bus vorgeschlagen. Im Gegensatz zur Seilbahn kommt man mit dem Bus für kleines Geld auf eine ordentliche Höhe um direkt Trails fahren zu können. 
Der Bus 56 nach Santana startet in Funchal neben der Monte Seilbahn Station und der Ausstieg war in Poiso. http://www.horariosdofunchal.pt/mobile/apresenta_horario.php?lang=en
Die Bikes wurden unten im Bus mitgenommen. Ein guten Shuttle Service kann das nicht ersetzen.


----------



## piilu (19. April 2022)

silverspirit schrieb:


> Ein guten Shuttle Service kann das nicht ersetzen.


Hab das ja nie vor gehabt, das hat sich @foda_se ausgedacht


----------



## goldencore (20. April 2022)

Da ich gerade von Madeira zurückgekommen bin, hier ein kurzes Feedback:
Ich war nur zweimal auf dem Rad, da primär Wanderurlaub.

1. Enduro-Tag mit Albano Aktiv. Kontaktaufnahme auf Deutsch easy. Der Anbieter ist eher auf XC Touren spezialisiert, deshalb findet "Enduro", auf Madeira wohl das Synonym für Shuttle Touren, nicht so oft statt. Wir waren nur 3 Leute. Räder von Conway schon etwas älter (meins war von zweifach auf einfach umgebaut), aber ok. Nur die Federung war nicht gut eingestellt und die Suntour Gabel hat beim Bunny Hop ein hässliches "Klonk" von sich gegeben.
Guide Marcos spricht fließend Englisch, ist sehr nett und hat sich an das (heterogene) Können der Gruppe gut angepasst.
Gefahren wurde im Gebiet von Poiso. Trails knackig und sehr schön.

2. Shuttle-Tag mit Bikulture
Kontaktaufnahme war sehr schleppend, der Laden in Prazares eigentlich immer dicht. Irgendwann, nachdem wir das eigentlich schon abgeschrieben hatten, hat sich der Besitzer "Jeremy", (Franzose, spricht fließend Englisch und versteht auch etwas Deutsch) dann doch noch gemeldet. 109€ pro Person inklusive neuwertiger Rocky Mountain Slayers. Tolle Räder! Das ganze Feeling sehr relaxt den Tag über. Jeremy baut auch viele Trails und scheint sich sehr gut auszukennen. Er ist eher schweigsam und kein Entertainer, was wir sehr angenehm fanden.
Da meine Freundin dabei war, die nicht so gut fährt ,hatten wir uns leichte Trails gewünscht (wir waren die einzigen Gäste). Die Gegend oberhalb von Prazares war dafür ein Traum. Flowige und wunderschöne Trails, auf denen auch schwächere Fahrer viel Spaß haben können. Schwerer ginge natürlich problemlos.
Der Guide dürfte sich ob unseres mangelnden Speeds etwas gelangweilt haben und hat seine Wartezeiten zur Trailpflege genutzt. 😀

Ich kann beide Anbieter empfehlen und bereue es etwas nicht noch mehr gefahren zu sein.


----------

